# MULF2 not working... Help Me



## Gofaster90 (May 27, 2013)

Ok Guys,

I will try to explain my problem.

In my Touring 335D, I own the Bluetooth Option, the USB-AUX, voice control, iDrive.

So in my iDrive you can see Bluetooth but impossible to select the little Square...

About the Aux and USB in the central I plug a phone or an iPod which charge on USB but that's all... And for the AUX Audio, I plug an iPod or iPhone but impossible to select the Line in iDrive... It is in Grey not in white like the rest ! I can't select it :dunno:

But my Voice control works... Is it with MULf box?

Could You please Help me... I don't know what to do at this level...

For info, I have and Use NCS expert, Dummy, INPA. 

A friend told me to get a .TRC MuLF file to try to code the Mulf2 with NCS. 

What do you think? 

Just for finish, I have well the option with my car, I have verified... And the mulf2 is in the Back of the car. Everything is well plugged and the Light of MOST is working.

Thank You !!!


----------



## Gofaster90 (May 27, 2013)

Just seen I forgot to tell You "HELLO" in my Topic ! 

The Mulf's Stress LOL ! :flame:

So Hello and thank You !


----------



## Gofaster90 (May 27, 2013)

Up


----------



## Gofaster90 (May 27, 2013)

Ola guys 

I little Up to tell you that my problem is still there... 

I have stopped my researches this summer... But these last 3 days I did a lot of tests and Lear much things but my problem stays the same... 

Maybe it's a problem of Sp-Daten and maybe why I can't communicate with the mulf2 high module. Tested with inpa, ncs, tool32 and can't write in... Always the same message which tells me "Co–appi 2020 – can't find the module or not connected" 

Please guys help me

Ah yes last point my voice control was working but after coding it doesn't work anymore... Aux Audio can't be selected in ccc and same for bluetooth, I can't check the square to active it... Same for phone in setting which can't be selected too... 

Tired by this story


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Gofaster90 said:


> Ola guys
> 
> I little Up to tell you that my problem is still there...
> 
> ...


Hi Gofaster90,

it seems you coded bad your car.

Did you backup your original caf file (.ncd file) ?

If yes re-code your unit with "new" function and using backupped .ncd file.

If not, i suggest to you to reset to factory default configuration going to your BMW dealer.

After you will have verified that original functions work, you will make a backup for all your caf files and only after you will make step by step, a function for each time, your tests.

Is too hard, in my opinion, to give you advices about a non standard coding you made.


----------



## Gofaster90 (May 27, 2013)

@Maisav 

Thank you for your help! 

In fact I can code all modules except ulf2.High 

I have DL sp–daten v49 to test with... 

But I'm a beginner in this BMW Coding and I don't know how restore the file you are talking about. 

Do you think bad Daten could be the problem? 

I'm a sure about a point, my configuration of BMW tools is not good on my pc... 

Maybe someone could help me in remote control with team viewer 

Thank you!!!


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Gofaster90 said:


> @Maisav
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> 
> ...


Unfortunately i can't.
I'm a beginner like you and i'm able to use only tools for FXX series.

But my idea is that on your car there is a knotty situation. Better for you to restore to factory default value, going to a BMW dealer....

Only with a clear situation you could try to code, after had well configured your PC and BMW tools (and, of course, had made a backup for your ECUs files)

Good luck


----------

